# Are INFPs boring?



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

My best friend is an INFP and he is not boring...he does tend to be in his head a lot thinking. However he is so spontaneous and can be very entertaining. He is the type that will do anything for anyone. He doesn't ask back at all. He loves to go places and take his kids everywhere...and make sure everyone is doing something enjoyable... He has 3} He is 41 and yet still loves his video games and definitely loves to sit down with me and watch movies....we never get bored and we are the best of friends. With all his conversations and insight we have some very interesting conversations. I don't understand why someone would think an INFP were boring..unless of course they were depressed and it could have a detrimental affect on their personality. That's just what I think anyways....


----------

